# Newmark "52"



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have been very quiet on the watch purchasing front so far this year nothing interesting come in for sale at our auction saleroom.

Picked up these two on Friday very cheap(we had a lot of snow )

Newmark 52










Would be interested in why its a 52 is it because you wear it 52 weeks a year or some other reason?

It has the loudest tick I've ever heard think I'll leave it on the bedside table should drive the 710 mental.

Also got this Zodiac in the same lot


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grant1967 said:


> I have been very quiet on the watch purchasing front so far this year nothing interesting come in for sale at our auction saleroom.
> 
> Picked up these two on Friday very cheap(we had a lot of snow )
> 
> ...


I haven`t a clue why it`s called the `52` but I`ve seen a few different Newmark models with that name over the years.

I presume you know it was made by Louis Newmark Ltd., Perfect Works,Stafford Road, Croydon, Surrey who also supplied this similar model to the Aviation Watch Co., Ltd., Leicester which I recently won on ebay...



(photos nicked off Ebay)

The warrantee is dated 6.11.54 



> It has the loudest tick I've ever heard think I'll leave it on the bedside table should drive the 710 mental.


Wonderful isn`t it 

I once checked out one of my Newmarks which used the same pin-pallet movement while on night duty & found I could still hear it 20 foot away unk:

BTW if you`re interested, a few years ago I did a thread on some of these watches, see English Pin Pallets


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

The zodiac is bootiful-what size is it?


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Mach interesting read.



bridgeman said:


> The zodiac is bootiful-what size is it?


The Zodiac is 34mm before stem it's starting to grow on me. I've just notice that on the left side there's a cut out for inserting another stem.


----------

